# Heat Press Setup for Polycotton



## timibaltazar

Hi guys,

Just wanted to ask what is the best setup (temperature, time, & pressure) for dye sublimation on Polycotton shirts (70%polyester 30%cotton).

I tried researching and most of the answers are 190c-200c for about 15secs-20secs with medium pressure... I'm just starting so I'd really appreciate your answers. What do you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## Dean20653

From my experience it depends on your sublimation paper and what the recommended procedure is for that specific one.

For example I like and use TextPrint-R in an Epson CIS printer and press at 400 degrees F for 50 - 60 seconds but I know chromablast printers and papers have different directions. So I would start with the instructions with your paper and adjust from there.


----------



## splathead

We don't change settings depending on the garment content. We use the same setting from our ink supplier for all garments.


----------



## Dean20653

splathead said:


> We don't change settings depending on the garment content. We use the same setting from our ink supplier for all garments.


Are you referring to this as a general rule?

As in our garments don't dictate time and temp but our application (ink supplier does)... 

I.e you would change your settings based on HTV manf. Settings OR sub paper/ink settings? Since they vary widely between manufacturers?

Just wondering how you mean this (I'm still new myself)


----------



## splathead

Dean20653 said:


> Are you referring to this as a general rule?



The only general rule to take from it is to use the settings recommended by your decoration provider. Ink supplier (or paper) in the case of dye sub, vinyl brand in the case of cad-cut, inkjet/laser transfer paper brand in the case of those. 



> I.e you would change your settings based on HTV manf. Settings OR sub paper/ink settings? Since they vary widely between manufacturers?


Of course you would. Otherwise you're going to have issues applying a 280 degree temperature setting to a vinyl that requires 320. And vice versa.


----------



## timibaltazar

Hi guys! 

Thanks for answering... 

So basically the settings I needed will come from the Ink or paper provider, or as instructed by the machine provider? My problem is when I looked at my ink and paper (Hansol and EcoWhite) there are no settings indicated. As for the machine, they said to use 200c for 30secs... My problem is they are using a Drifit (100% polyester) which is different to what I will be using (70%polyester 30%cotton).

So... Do you guys think I should stick to what the machine provider recommend?


----------



## Dean20653

timibaltazar said:


> Hi guys! <img src="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Thanks for answering... <img src="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> So basically the settings I needed will come from the Ink or paper provider, or as instructed by the machine provider? My problem is when I looked at my ink and paper (Hansol and EcoWhite) there are no settings indicated. As for the machine, they said to use 200c for 30secs... My problem is they are using a Drifit (100% polyester) which is different to what I will be using (70%polyester 30%cotton).
> 
> So... Do you guys think I should stick to what the machine provider recommend?


The polyester count means how much dye will actually be absorbed by the garment... So 100% polyester will be brighter and bolder than a 70% or a 50% .. but I sublimate on 50/50s all the time with no issues.

What you want to do is take a shirt 70/30 and go with the 200c for 30 seconds? That didn't work up your time in 15 second intervals.... Then adjust your heat and repeat until you get the results you are looking for... You only need 1 shirt just print out a bunch of small designs and press them on different areas of the shirt. 

Sometimes it's trial and error until you figure things out.. once you are happy with the results then from there on out use the same paper and the same settings.


----------



## timibaltazar

I see... Yeah I guess you're right, I need to experiment a little. Thanks


----------



## splathead

timibaltazar said:


> So... Do you guys think I should stick to what the machine provider recommend?



No, follow settings you get from your ink provider or paper provider. If they don't come with instructions then look on their website. Settings will be there.


----------



## amitaryan000

Basically your temp. & time depends on the type of ink(low temp cure inks) used and timing used, in case of PC garment, you've to keep the temp and time lowest as possible to the point where only your ink get cured coz if you overrun these setting it will possibly sublimate in 7-10 days completely.

Now in our case we uses for PC garment temp 160 c and time 8 sec with medium pressure the trick is you've to do hit and trial and check your garment sample with stretch test and sometimes wash test to get the ideal low temp and time to cure your shirts.


----------



## webtrekker

amitaryan000 said:


> Basically your temp. & time depends on the type of ink(low temp cure inks) used and timing used, in case of PC garment, you've to keep the temp and time lowest as possible to the point where only your ink get cured coz if you overrun these setting it will possibly sublimate in 7-10 days completely.
> 
> Now in our case we uses for PC garment temp 160 c and time 8 sec with medium pressure the trick is you've to do hit and trial and check your garment sample with stretch test and sometimes wash test to get the ideal low temp and time to cure your shirts.


That post makes absolutely no sense at all!


----------



## gulfsidebill

All fabrics should be tested (might consider including a wash test) prior to printing the order, especially large orders. Temperature, Pressure and Time can vary depending on the fabric or garment. Here's a guideline 380-400 degrees, 20-35 seconds, but once again its depends on the fabric or garment you are sublimating on. Ask your suppliers for recommendations. Keep an information journal - record your setting for each fabric type you print on. The information you seek is online...dig in! Speaking from 45+ years experience Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------

